# Working or show cocker



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, looking to get a cockapoo pup in July and was wondering if anyone can advise which is better working spaniel or show spaniel. I live in Scotland and finding it difficult to get a breader north of the border. I had originally thought a show spaniel because they are calmer, not sure now.

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Some people say the working cocker needing more exercise is a myth. I erred on the side of caution and got an English Show just in case! I believe the English show is also the biggest breed of cocker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is show cocker x mini poodle and he is really chilled out! He loves a walk but is also happy to just play ball on the garden  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Tecstar said:


> Some people say the working cocker needing more exercise is a myth. I erred on the side of caution and got an English Show just in case! I believe the English show is also the biggest breed of cocker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you mean biggest in size? Lolly is from a working cocker and I'd say she is larger than an average poo so I'm afraid that blows that theory out if you are meaning size! She has plenty of energy when out on a walk and loves nothing more than a good long off lead walk but is such a couch potato at home. She seems equally happy with a quick 30 minute walk as she is with a 3 hour one. So her energy levels aren't a problem.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's not really a case of what is best....all mixes (as there is more than just working versus show cockers to consider, there's the American cocker and the type of poodle used too) produce amazing Cockapoos. It's all about what will fit in to to your lifestyle. 

If you go for a working cocker mix that has Field Trial champions in their ancestry lines you MAY find you need to up the exercise and training to curb some of the instinctive behaviour that is inherited in these lines. These lines are bred to work and have a high prey drive. People on this forum have testified to this. 

I know and have walked with 4 types of cockapoo (I myself have two different types) and they all enjoy vigorous play/walks and all like to chill out in the evening.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are from show cockers and are very very active!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My girl (Lucy), aged almost 9 months is from a working cocker mum with field trial champs in her line. Her dad is a miniature poodle. Both mum and dad were at the top of their height for their standard, and Lucy is almost 17" to top of the shoulder. She has high energy outside but inside is very chilled out for a pup of her age. I do quite a bit of hiking and was informed by a reputable breeder that it is not necessarily the type of cocker (show or working), but the energy level of the parentage and lines are a big factor in the type of pup in a litter. I do quite a bit of hiking, and I purposefully got a pup from working lines, and her mum did in fact work to the gun. I would say the gun dog parentage is very strong in her disposition. I hope this helps.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We went down south for our girls, we have 3 show and one working, our working girl is the quieter one whe doesn't like going out much. 


Where about in Scotland are you, there is a walk this Saturday in Falkirk at Callander park at 11 am you would get to meet a variety of cockapoos working and show. 


What kind of poodle are you looking at toy or mini?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We live in Airdrie, North Lanarkshire. I have been looking at mini poodles - just confused now over which type spaniel. We are going on holiday in July and would prefer to wait until we return before getting puppy. Don't want our daughter having the responsibility of a new pup.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You may find the show easier to find or more popularly uses by breeders. A lot of the time it's down to the owner, they will take as much or as little exorcize as you want to give them. My girls when in the house spend most of their time sleeping. But when out could go for hours, my 2 eldest went hill walking with me, would love to do it with my younger 2 just haven't done it yet. 

Do you have an idea of colour or whether you want a boy or a girl.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Realy love the apricot/cream but also chocolate. Female is my preference but kids want male and husband doesn't mind. Looking at breeders down south at moment, we have been to Rosedale and been in touch with a few others. Will hopefully know in next few weeks if their dogs are expecting late May/early June.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Hi, looking to get a cockapoo pup in July and was wondering if anyone can advise which is better working spaniel or show spaniel. I live in Scotland and finding it difficult to get a breader north of the border. I had originally thought a show spaniel because they are calmer, not sure now.
> 
> Thanks
> Carol



I can give no advice re working or show cocker as Kiki is mostly poodle with some cavalier king charles and I just wanted to point out that the poodle brings more to the mix than size and a coat that does not shed... Poodles are higly intelligent active dogs, a friend with a standard describes his dog as being like Tigger on speed.... Kiki loves loves loves to chase and run and bounce (not keen on mud). However what she loves most of all is being with me and she loves a cuddle on the sofa with anyone who is relaxing there, she will take all the exercise she is offered and if she has too much left over at the end of the day she doodle dashes around the house and bullies Inzi the collie.
Good luck in your search for a puppy - I hope that you find the one you are hoping for, but whichever one ends up in your home will quickly take over your heart.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie is show cocker x mini poodle and is not calm he's bonkers. But lovely with it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> Bertie is show cocker x mini poodle and is not calm he's bonkers. But lovely with it.


Bertie is gorgeous! It's fab watching them grow xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

which is best .. ummm BOTH


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

True...every single one has their own unique personality and they all have so much love to give  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. I am now on the waiting list for an Anzil cockerpoo (fingers crossed)! Will not know for a few weeks if I will be getting one or not - if not it's back to the drawing board. Visited breeder nearby but they do not eye check. Decided would prefer to travel for right pup.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there!

I have a 15 month old Cockapoo called Saffi. Her Mum was a Cocker from working lines, her Dad a Miniature Poodle. My parents have just brought home a Cockapoo called Phoebe - working Cocker Mum, Miniature Poodle Dad - different parents/breeder. 

So far, they're COMPLETELY different - Saffi hardly ever barks, needs a lot of exercise (most days she gets over six miles), is super cuddly, submissive, biddable, highly trainable and can get bored quite easily.

Phoebe is vocal, a little roughian, a bit clumsy (sorry Phoebs!), cuddly when she wants to be, tenacious but quite happy spending time by herself. 

In short I think the most important thing is that you like the parents' characters, that they've had the relevant health tests and that you approve of the breeder's methods. 

Good luck!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, my Dudley is from Anzil. Most of Anthony's girls are from show lines but my boys mum had mixed, she was pretty lively as is he! but most others I know that have had pups from there have had pretty calm (for a cockapoo) temperaments. If Anthony is still the same he doesn't commit to a proper waiting list which makes for an anxious wait I remember! Good luck.


----------

